

Ask HN: How to find a remote, customer support job? - thecooluser

So I&#x27;m relatively tech-y and looking for a customer support job I can do remotely (although it doesn&#x27;t have to be strictly tech-oriented).<p>I&#x27;m loving weworkremotely.com at the moment but was wondering, are there any other sites I can use to find remote jobs?<p>Or do you know of any companies in particular that are hiring? (Not necessarily your own.)<p>Any help would be appreciated. :)
======
vellum
Simply Hired - They have a "Telecommute" filter on the left hand side under
"Job Type". Watch out for scams, though. If a company ask you to pay for a
credit check or training, run the other way.

[http://www.simplyhired.com/search?q=technical+support&fjt=te...](http://www.simplyhired.com/search?q=technical+support&fjt=telecommute)

~~~
thecooluser
Thanks, man. Will check it out. :)

